# Sand filter suppleris



## ayman9979 (30 سبتمبر 2012)

مرحبا للجميع
انا بشتغل بشركه معالجة مياه ومطلوب مني توريد فلتر رملي ارجو تزويدي بعناوين موردين للفلتر الرملي اين كان بالسعوديه او بأي دوله اخرى دون تحديد ولكم جزيل الشكر...


----------



## ayman9979 (30 سبتمبر 2012)

طبعا فلاتر رمليه لمعالجه مياه الصرف الصحي او مياه الشرب


----------



## ashra elmadawy (5 أكتوبر 2012)

الفلتر الرملى موجود بجميع مكوناتة ارجو التواصل وفقق اللة


----------



## محمود كمياء (12 أكتوبر 2012)

فى شركة الكوثر موجودة فى الرياض وفى جدة وهى بتقوم بالتصنيع للفلاتر الرملية


----------



## حمدي النمر (1 نوفمبر 2012)

ممكن تلاقيه فى شركة اكواريوس بجدة او الرياض


----------

